# THD-I mehr als 20%



## agrimatze (29 April 2019)

Ich habe zum Ausprobieren einen gebrauchten Janitza installiert und muss feststellen, dass die Werte THD-I L1 21%, L2 17% und L3 19% sind. An den Schaltschrank ist unser Viehstall, die Werkstatt und  die Kartoffelhalle angeschlossen. Da sind verschiedene Motoren... Futterruehrwerk, Milchpumpe angeschlossen. Besonders steigt der Wert mit der Beleuchtung. Wie sind die normalen Grenzwerte. Kann ich mit einem aktiven Oberwellenfilter Strom sparen?

Bin kein Fachmann, aber will das verstehen. Danke 

Matze


----------



## dingo (30 April 2019)

Welcher Zeitraum wurde gemessen?

Durch Oberwellenfilter kann kein "Strom eingespart" werden, diese schützen die elektr. Anlagenteile vor Oberwellen.

Habt Ihr eine Kompensationsanlage (verdrosselt), Wechselrichter (Photovoltaikanlage)? 

Bestimmt Frequenzumrichter ohne Filter an der Anlage!?!


----------



## dingo (30 April 2019)

Ist die Beleuchtung LED?

Grenzwerte THD bis zur 40. Harmonischen max.8%, gemessen über 1 Woche nach EN50160 (glaube ich, schaue nochmal genau nach, EVU Spezis wissen das)


----------



## dingo (30 April 2019)

Hier die Grenzwerte der EN50160


----------



## agrimatze (30 April 2019)

Hallo dingo,

also der THD-U ist stabil und immer bei 2- 7% auf allen Leitern. Die Bilder oben sind vom THD-I L1-L3. Ist das normal? Belauchtung sind Metall Halogen Lampen. Keine Photovoltaikanlage dran. Beim Messen waren circa 15kw belastung. Die Werte aendern sich nicht doll. Habe oefter am Tag gemessen.


----------



## dingo (30 April 2019)

Welches Janitza Gerät hast Du?


----------



## agrimatze (30 April 2019)

dingo schrieb:


> Welches Janitza Gerät hast Du?



Janitza 96RM-CBM, wieso?


----------



## dingo (30 April 2019)

Habe mir Infos im Web gesucht.

Welche GridVis Version?
Evtl. mal Janitza kontaktieren, ob das eine Rolle spielt:


----------



## dingo (30 April 2019)

THD U liegt, wenn dauerhaft unter 8% in der "Norm".

Falls igrendwas Aufällig ist, defekte Elektroniken usw. lieber mit einem Netzanalysator eine Referenzmessung machen.
Evtl. hilft das örtliche EVU oder für die Messung eines leihen.

Sind Frequenzumrichter ohne Filter in der Anlage oder sind evtl. weitere Betriebe in der Nähe?


----------



## agrimatze (2 Mai 2019)

Die Frequenzumrichter fuer die Beleuchtung haben keine Filter. Ist es zu empfehlen welche zu installieren? Betriebe sind in der Naehe, aber der THD-I steigt eindeutig mit dem Anschalten der Beluchtung stark an.

Muss eine Netzdrossel oder Filter eingebaut werden?





dingo schrieb:


> THD U liegt, wenn dauerhaft unter 8% in der "Norm".
> 
> Falls igrendwas Aufällig ist, defekte Elektroniken usw. lieber mit einem Netzanalysator eine Referenzmessung machen.
> Evtl. hilft das örtliche EVU oder für die Messung eines leihen.
> ...


----------



## dingo (2 Mai 2019)

Frequenzumrichter werden an Antrieben genutzt, für die Beleuchtung könnte es sich um Dimmer oder ähnliches handeln.

Du hast es ja bereits auf die Beleuchtung eingrenzen können.

Sende mal bitte ein Typenschild der Geräte und Beleuchtungstypen, evtl. Schaltplan/ Anzahl der Geräte, Zuleitungsquerschnitte usw.

Meinetwegen auch per PN.

Dann können wir gerne über geeignete Maßnahmen diskutieren.


----------

